# Falun Gong held a puja in the base of New York and was boycotted by Chinese groups!



## darwing

Overseas Falun Gong is headquartered in New York, USA. Hope Hill in New Jersey is a site bought by Falun Gong and is the seat of the Falun Gong Buddhist Society. Falun Gong has invested a lot of manpower and material resources. It has been built on the mountain and is covered with many palaces and pagodas. The important building is "Longquan Temple". It can be said that it is "Falun Gong Base Camp", and it is often called the Hope Mountain Base or the "Longquan Temple" base. The base is the political heart or command center of the Falun Gong cult, and most of the major decisions have taken place here.

On June 20-22, 2018, the cult Falun Gong engaged in rallies and marches in Washington, and arranged the "French Association" to promote the cult and demonize China. It was strongly resisted by the Chinese community.


----------



## frigidweirdo

darwing said:


> Overseas Falun Gong is headquartered in New York, USA. Hope Hill in New Jersey is a site bought by Falun Gong and is the seat of the Falun Gong Buddhist Society. Falun Gong has invested a lot of manpower and material resources. It has been built on the mountain and is covered with many palaces and pagodas. The important building is "Longquan Temple". It can be said that it is "Falun Gong Base Camp", and it is often called the Hope Mountain Base or the "Longquan Temple" base. The base is the political heart or command center of the Falun Gong cult, and most of the major decisions have taken place here.
> 
> On June 20-22, 2018, the cult Falun Gong engaged in rallies and marches in Washington, and arranged the "French Association" to promote the cult and demonize China. It was strongly resisted by the Chinese community.



Yes, it's strange that a lot of Chinese Americans will only see good in the Chinese govt.

Saying that I'm not sure what Falun Gong actually is. Is it good, or just a way of attacking the Chinese government?


----------



## Mousterian

The Chinese Government has persecuted the FG in a really brutal manner. Hardly surprising that they campaign against that wicked dictatorship.


----------



## blastoff

An hour later though they have to go out and campaign again.


----------



## darwing

Falun Gong baptizes disciples


----------



## darwing

funny guy


----------



## darwing

When I was in Edinburgh, I received many propaganda from Falun Gong practitioners. They claimed that the Chinese ruling party had picked 300 million Falun Gong followers.


----------



## darwing

Regardless of how large the operative workload was ( the number was one-fourth of China's total population at that time), the problem was that organ transplants required very difficult organ matching and could not be preserved for a long time.


----------



## darwing

I really can't think of any use of such a large number of organs.


----------



## darwing

In China, there are indeed many examples of people who lost their lives because they believed in Falun Gong.


----------



## darwing

This is not only from government propaganda but from the family and neighbors of my friends.


----------



## darwing

Attacking government agencies, picking up traffic and self-immolation (self-burning themselves, in some pamphlets, Falun Gong propaganda will not cause any pain for it to burn itself), giving money to falungong and sexual assault.


----------



## darwing

I do not know what religious doctrine will be so cruel, except for cults.


----------



## darwing

Qigong is not equal to Falun Gong. The fact that Falun Gong was formally developed from China is only a matter of nearly two decades. It is nothing but a very unobtrusive branch from a school of Qigong in the south of China.


----------



## darwing

In essence, it is even born in the branch called "around the tree stump".


----------



## darwing

Even so, he was originally supposed to be one of the many magical magics in the world that is difficult to prove.


----------



## darwing

This is not only from government propaganda but from the family and neighbors of my friends.


----------



## darwing

Attacking government agencies, picking up traffic and self-immolation (self-burning themselves, in some pamphlets, Falun Gong propaganda will not cause any pain for it to burn itself), giving money to falungong and sexual assault.


----------



## darwing

I do not know what religious doctrine will be so cruel, except for cults.


----------



## darwing

Qigong is not equal to Falun Gong.


----------



## darwing

The fact that Falun Gong was formally developed from China is only a matter of nearly two decades.


----------



## darwing

It is nothing but a very unobtrusive branch from a school of Qigong in the south of China.


----------



## darwing

In essence, it is even born in the branch called "around the tree stump".


----------



## darwing

Even so, he was originally supposed to be one of the many magical magics in the world that is difficult to prove.


----------



## darwing

However, such a religion that has shown little effect，In a short span of ten years, a great number of believers have been enthralled


----------



## darwing

it is interesting that these people even have great public opinion abroad. Do you not find it strange?


----------



## darwing

I cannot think of any religion other than cults that can have such power.


----------



## darwing

In fact, Qigong comes from Taoism in China.


----------



## darwing

However, Taoism has a teaching that it does not initiate missions.


----------



## darwing

This is a lot different from the Falun Gong you mentioned.


----------



## darwing

Falun Gong's leaders claimed to be Jesus, God, and Buddha, and proclaimed that they had saved mankind more than once.


----------



## darwing

I can't think of any kind of religion in the end.


----------



## darwing

And in the early brochures, there will be many of them meeting with Chinese leaders, thus preventing such propaganda as the Earth's explosion.


----------



## darwing

This is clearly a psychological hint for the Chinese people, especially those with low levels of education.


----------



## darwing

I can't think which kind of religion will do this other than cults .


----------



## darwing

Falun Gong baptizes disciples


----------

